# Daiwa Grandwave 20 with Wheeler Mag side plate



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Daiwa Grandwave 20 with a wheeler mag sideplate. This reel has a wheeler mag sideplate installed, for the mag to work, the brake pins have been removed, so it will not take brakes, just fyi. 130 plus shipping. PM with phone number for pics.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Does the Wheeler mag side plate have a good clicker?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Mark H. said:


> Does the Wheeler mag side plate have a good clicker?


Yes, its loud, a good bit louder than the factory diawa


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i'll take it...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

SPF- Thanks Mike


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

My pleasure, good seeing you again. Get on them guys about Oct....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Sold- Please close


----------

